# The Sultan of Brunei's: Lamborghini Collection



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.supercars.net/Galle...gID=8
FYI the Sultan of Brunei has the largest private car collection 2500+, he has a lot of Special one offs made just for him. 
Take a peak







through this link you'll be amazed.


----------



## vw89 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: The Sultan of Brunei's: Lamborghini Collection (phaeton)*

OMGZ


----------



## BgBmprBam (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: The Sultan of Brunei's: Lamborghini Collection (vw89)*

collection has been broken up pretty bad. A bunch of the one off's have been sold. Peleton can back me up on this one. I was at one time a great set of cars but over the last few years a bunch of the cars have been sold. This is the reason for more info and pics slipping out the the general public.


----------



## Stealth Bomber (Nov 8, 2006)

He only has that? LOL j/k


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (Stealth Bomber)*

You know...I think when I become the President of Alberta, I'm totally going to get Ferrari to build me some station wagons too.


----------



## drdrew (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (iamsuperdan)*

I think he likes Station wagons


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (drdrew)*









HAA HAAAAA The sultan has a sleeper!!!!!


----------



## EuroDubbin (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: The Sultan of Brunei's: Lamborghini Collection (phaeton)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

I was watching discovery channel, and they had the 7 wonders of Mega mansions. And this guy got #4 with his mansion is California. I believe it cost him 70 million dollars, and he didn't even step foot into it.


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*

Crazy, but I'd puke on him. He has so many cars I bet he haven't drive 1/4 of them, He has big houses but doesn't live into them, he's so rich he must be bored at life. All this by exploiting poor people..


----------



## JeevsGT (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (vwtuner4ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuner4ever* »_Crazy, but I'd puke on him. He has so many cars I bet he haven't drive 1/4 of them, He has big houses but doesn't live into them, he's so rich he must be bored at life. All this by exploiting poor people.. 

actually nobody in that country is poor. the GDP is $25,000 which is almost as high as it is here in the US. all medical services and education through college are paid for by the sultan. they hardly have any unemployment or inflation. and most everything is subsidized by the government. 
but i agree, the guy doesnt need all that stuff that he owns.


----------



## AzGTiVr6speed (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (JeevsGT)*

I am unimpressed by his collection. even though I cant afford a lambo or anything but ive seen way better up here in scottsdale.


----------



## HoboPhobic (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (JeevsGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeevsGT* »_
*actually nobody in that country is poor*. the GDP is $25,000 which is almost as high as it is here in the US. all medical services and education through college are paid for by the sultan. they hardly have any unemployment or inflation. and most everything is subsidized by the government. 
but i agree, the guy doesnt need all that stuff that he owns. 

Are you serious??






















Its ALMOST as high as the US? I dont know how things are in Ohio, but there are plenty of poor people in the rest of the US. And with the GDP being less than that of the United States, I cant imagine there are plenty of poor people there as well. 
People with car collections like that make me sick...What I would do for just one of those Lambos


----------



## JeevsGT (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (HoboPhobic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoboPhobic* »_
Are you serious??






















Its ALMOST as high as the US? I dont know how things are in Ohio, but there are plenty of poor people in the rest of the US. And with the GDP being less than that of the United States, I cant imagine there are plenty of poor people there as well. 
People with car collections like that make me sick...What I would do for just one of those Lambos









dude go check out some cities in india, southeast asia, or other third world countries where people literally have nothing and no legitimate government aid to support them. if you think poor people in the US have it bad you dont know the meaning of poverty. the GDP of brunei is definitly not that close to the US but compared to actual poor countries in the world, the people of brunei are quite well off. they are thoroughly provided for by the sultan. 
and yes, being indian, i have traveled to india and various other places in asia and have seen poverty first hand.


----------



## sticks (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (JeevsGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeevsGT* »_and yes, being indian, i have traveled to india and various other places in asia and have seen poverty first hand.

scary true. never seen as much pure squalor as i did in india (guatemala was a distant second so far). first time i ever had to be conscious of how quickly i rolled up my window, because i didnt want to take the leper who was trying to grab my backpack's hand off if it went up too quick


----------



## f1dna (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The Sultan of Brunei's: Lamborghini Collection (phaeton)*


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: The Sultan of Brunei's: Lamborghini Collection (f1dna)*

im impressed


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

What a loser, if he wasnt Sultan, he would be just some dude working 50 hours a week. Im not impressed, he has the backing of a friggin country, he didnt earn it. 
He fails at life. Want to impress me, Earn it.


----------



## 31337157 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

lol impressing you is no where near his list of things to do.


----------



## Justler (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (31337157)*

Poor guy has to drive around in this...


----------



## paste (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (Justler)*

































_Modified by paste at 1:25 PM 8-7-2007_


----------



## norcal505 (Aug 14, 2007)

holy crap!!
ferrari wagon!!


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (paste)*

I want it to have my kids


----------

